# adopting retired police dog



## mamma6

We have the chance to adopt a retiring police dog. He is a bomb dog and has never been used for criminal pursuit, etc. Just sniffing out bombs at the airport. 

There are a number of people interested in this dog.....he is amazing. Very calm and friendly and beautiful! They want us to have him. We have six kids and home school, so there is always someone here.....and he'll get plenty of attention and love.

My questions are many.......but mostly wondering about the transition. He loves people, but how do we help him to bond with our family? Will he be wary of us at first? How do GSD's get along with other dogs? We have an older pug, who doesn't really get around much anymore, and a 2 year old cavalier king charles.

He is 7, I think....so a bit older. How much exercise should he get at that age? Wondering too, about transitioning from a working dog to a retired dog. Do we need to find him "jobs" to do now or will he be happy not "working?" My husband laughingly said maybe we should put an M-80 in the toy box for him to find......but he might have a point! lol!

I know GS's are very loyal.....so really wondering how they handle going from someone they've known, trained and lived with for so long to a new environment. Any help or insigh would be so much appreciated!

Dee


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Welcome to the forum, I think you'll be amazed how fast he fits into your family


----------



## warpwr

Lucky you.
I can foresee six happy kids, two happy little dogs, a happy husband, a happy you and a really happy German Shepherd Dog what with all those kids to play with and protect.


----------



## KZoppa

bonding happens in a number of ways. simply including the dog in with your family is a big deal. If you're adopting him and they've chosen you to adopt him out of the potentials, they clearly think you'll be the best fit for him. Chances are he's been socialized with other dogs. If you're concerned, you need to ask those in charge of placing him. There's only so much we can offer in terms of advice. As far as giving him a job to do, you can do games that involve him searching out multiple items. A search for a high value treat could be one. The dog will likely assume the "job" of keeping watching over the family, alerting to potential trouble, etc. Good luck!


----------



## NancyJ

7 would be kind of young to retire a working detection dog - He is in the "prime" of his career - particularly for non patrol work - is there a health problem? Oh I think with all those kids he could have great fun with hide and seek games with some kind of training aid (safe for kids) arranged with police so he could "work"

If no problems, 7 still has a lot of energy to run and chase balls and go on long walks. I would have no concerns with him being able to bond with the family ....it sounds like a great life.


----------



## CassandGunnar

He is young to be retired so energy levels shouldn't be any problem.It would be helpful to talk to his handler, if at all possible to get insight into the dog.
He'll bond to your family, just include him in as many activities as you can. Keep in mind it will take some time. I give our fosters 4-6 weeks to settle in and adjust to their new family, surroundings and schedule. It may take a bit longer for him just because he is a working dog and retiring can be tough for some of them.
When I've retired K9's in the past, I've tried to stay away from bite/sleeve work with them. It was tough enough on them watching me leave for work with a new partner without expecting him to "play" at some of the things he loved doing.
You should have no trouble tapping into the drives/skills he has to find new games and jobs for him.
Just give him the same time, love and patience that you'd give a new family member and he'll be "one of you" in no time. Watching over 6 kids will be great for him.
Enjoy.


----------



## mamma6

Thank you guys....you have made me feel much better. I talked to my husband again......the dog is 8. So still not that old. I am glad he knows my hubby already....that will help.

We will get his training kong ball......that he loves. Maybe we can tur play into his new "work" and reward him with it. He loves his kong!


----------



## mamma6

I forgot to say.....the reason this dog is being offered to us is his handler died. Sad story.....young guy died in his sleep. Otherwise he would have taken the dog...cause he loved him.
Right now the dog is being kept at police headquarters in a pen and he is miserable and lonely. As soon as the chief gets back from out of town on Monday, he can give the final ok for us to take him. FX!!!


----------



## Loneforce

I think it is a great oportunity you have getting this dog. Congratulations!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Congratulations, I think that your choice is going to make many wonderful memories for your children and yourself. And please post pics of that new boy when you get him home.


----------



## DaniRo

Sorry to hear about his handler. Sounds like a great opportunity enjoy your new addition!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks for helping this wonderful dog. Very sad that his young handler passed. Im glad you are there for him.


----------



## KZoppa

Sorry about his handler! poor guy. sitting in a kennel wondering where his person is. Gotta be rough on him. Cant wait to see pictures of this guy when he joins your family! Best of luck with him. He sounds like he'll be a great addition to the family. Things work in mysterious ways.


----------



## mamma6

*red tape*

Arrrrgh! I hate government red tape!

So......the local police dog handlers went to the chief. He gave his approval for us to take the dog. BUT......it has to go through the official "this dog is retiring and we want him to go to these guys" channels. In Washington. Ugh.

The city police department is behind us and wants to place him fast. But I worry.....b/c he is a TSA certified bomb dog, the TSA higher ups have to be involved, too. I can totally see TSA citing some official regulations and tying hands here. Meanwhile, the poor dog sits in a pen at police headquarters, whining and crying all day long. The handlers say it's very sad to see. 

The longer this goes on, the more traumatized he is going to be. Hoping the wheels of government turn faster than they normally do. Have no idea how long this might take. It could be as easy as a phone call......but we're talking about the government.....so I have no idea. FX.


----------



## mamma6

FX!!!!! We might hear something today! The police chief told my hubby that all the paperwork was in and all Washington had to do was say yes. It was his belief that thay only had to officially retire the dog....and the local department could handle where he went. I am getting excited now. We have not breathed a word to the kids.....


----------



## NancyJ

Oh, good as a bomb dog he probably did not have the joint stresses that a patrol dog would have. Maybe you can ask about some training aids that are safe to work with and learn to do some "detection" work at home. It is good low impact excercise and mentally stimulating and I bet the older kids would have a blast (oops) doing that with him. 

The neat thing about doing scent work, is that it is a very good way to bond, too.


----------



## Sunflowers

I don't understand why a TSA dog that is so well-trained wouldn't simply go to another handler


----------



## mamma6

Well, I am not sure why. He is 8......maybe they don't want to invest the training time with a new handler? There is probably some formula for deciding at what age it is still beficial for them to just retire them?


----------



## NancyJ

Most of our SAR dogs are really *ready* at around 8 to retire. Wear and tear, not as agile as they once were. I imagine an airport bomb dogs needs to be crawling in places on planes, between seats etc. 

Had on the other day who took her last certification test. She passed it but had some trouble navigating the rubble pile for the cadaver test...and you figure our search and rescue dogs don't have the day in day out working life that a bomb dog has.

You also have to look at cost/benefit - 8 is a young senior dog and small things start happening. $$$


----------



## mamma6

Thanks, Nancy. That explains it very well.

Still waiting. If we don't hear today, it won't be till Tuesday, since Monday is a government holiday.  The local guys are frustrated....not to mention us. But the top has to sign it off. So we wait. Poor pup. I imagine he'll be very happy to finally get some attention after sitting in a pen for weeks now. I hope he's not to traumatized. The handlers try to play with him when they come through, but there's only so much time they have at work. I really, really hope we hear today. But not even holding my breath at this point.


----------



## mamma6

Well no word.....so we wait until after government holiday on Monday. Maybe next week. Sigh.


----------



## mamma6

Ugh. Another week gone by. Still waiting on one signature. The local police sergeant even tried to make a couple of phone calls to check into it. All he could find out is that they are just waiting on one guy's signature. What the heck?!!!


----------



## mamma6

Here's a pic. of him.......isn't he a sweetie? Waiting is so hard! Especially when I know he's just sitting in a kennel, waiting.


----------



## llombardo

He's a beautiful dog and obviously the person that needs to sign the papers is not a dog person


----------



## DaniRo

Any new news?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

